# Squid Authentification LDAP



## Henselmania (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo FORUM-GEMEINDE, 

ich habe mich mal mit Squid beschäftigt und eine Authentifizierung per LDAP an einer Win2003 Domäne konfiguriert. 

Mein Problem ist jetzt das alle Passwörter im Klartext übertragen werden und ich theoretisch alles mir Wireshark o.ä. Software die PW sehen kann. 

Meine Frage ist nun gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit die PW zu verschlüsseln oder sowas....

Vielen Dank für die mühe.....

PS: Habe LDAP gewählt um nicht allen USERN Zugriff zu gestatten sondern nur USERN die in der Gruppe Internet sind.


----------

